# LQ4/4l80E swap in my 1964 impala!!!!



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

I came across a smoking ass deal on a 99 Chevy 2500HD with a 6.0/LQ4 engine and a 4L80E transmission. Shes a beauty HUH!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

The motor thats out of there is going in here!!!!


----------



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

Anyone need any parts off a 99 2500hd besides the motor,tranny and ecm??


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

That's a big transmission to fit in a x frame.


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

warning said:


> That's a big transmission to fit in a x frame.


I agree, put a 4L60 in there


----------



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

I already have this one!!!! If it dont fit I guess I'll be letting everyone know soon....


----------



## rbigos (Aug 15, 2014)

Good luck with the build and keep us updated with pics! Im about to put a lq9 into my 66 cadillac.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

LS Engines is the was to go,the truck look pretty beat up. I hope they took care of the engine better that the body...


----------



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

LOL when I bought the truck on craigslist the add said buy engine truck comes free!!!
First thing I did was white smoke the tires in that truck!!! damn thing is solid.. Really dont matter anyway cause im gonna rebuild it eventually. I start the project this week!


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

8lug wheels? Sell em on Craigslist


----------



## EliasG (Mar 10, 2014)

So did the tranny fit?


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

No ****?


----------



## duck (Apr 24, 2004)

It'll be a tight fit. It is a electronic transmission. So you need ecm. The only thing in your favor is that you have a large engine bay. That means you can slide the engine more forward too make room for the transmission


----------



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

Been busy got the 64 motor out sold it!! Got the lq4 and the 4l80e out!!! Now gonna clean it all up and start ordering parts 
upup


----------



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

That transmission is big as a mutha!!!!!! Im thinking of going with Dirty dingo motor mounts anybody have experience with these??


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

Was it hard to pull the motor out of the truck ?


----------



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

Would have been had i not took the whole front core support off! :guns:Not horrible thou


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Johnnyfive said:


> That transmission is big as a mutha!!!!!! Im thinking of going with Dirty dingo motor mounts anybody have experience with these??


Sell that tranny and get a 700r4. Itll be easier to work with


----------



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

Got my dingo motor mounts in did a test fit of the motor, getting measurements for the oil pan im thinking of modifying the truck one or getting the Holley 302-2 pan anyone try this on an x frame car??


----------



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

warning said:


> Sell that tranny and get a 700r4. Itll be easier to work with


Don't want easy I want a 4l80E in a1964 impala cause its super strong and will easily hold the 400 hp im probably going to end up at!!!


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

been on this one for a while me and a buddy at uti.. keep the 4l80E.. you'll love the difference and ease from the torque especially if you got switches and all that shit.. im swappin mine in a few weeks...just spoke with dirty dingo yesterday.. Those mounts allow for cleareance slap that bitch in there... Im suprised everyone keeps the truck accessories and shit.. tall ass intake


----------



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

im wanna use the truck accessories till I rebuild the motor, that is if they will fit under the hood and if the ac compressor will clear the frame......


----------



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

Its getting real now :facepalm:looks like im notching frame!! 


Even with an ls1 pan I wont have the room!!!


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

keep the 4l80 and cut the floor pan...now im wondering if a diesel engine will fit in there buahah


----------



## EliasG (Mar 10, 2014)

Ive seen spacers used under the cross member mounts


----------



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok BIG update!!! Will post pics when I get home work computer sucks. I have the motor and transmission in I did not have to modify anything to get it to fit ( SO far) Fits like a glove. gotta get a 4L80E transmission mount but other than wiring shes in!!


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

Johnnyfive said:


> Ok BIG update!!! Will post pics when I get home work computer sucks. I have the motor and transmission in I did not have to modify anything to get it to fit ( SO far) Fits like a glove. gotta get a 4L80E transmission mount but other than wiring shes in!!


Pictures? Part number for transmission mount? Did you modifying the transmission bracket? Can you give specs on drive shaft? Updates?


----------



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

Gotta get more pics


----------



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

@solo20 last min customs has the transmission mounts in stock I'm probably gonna get theirs. I'm gonna use my drive shaft and have it modified cost about 300 for that. I'll take better pics this weekend.


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

Johnnyfive said:


> @solo20 last min customs has the transmission mounts in stock I'm probably gonna get theirs. I'm gonna use my drive shaft and have it modified cost about 300 for that. I'll take better pics this weekend.


Thanks someone has to take pictures of this process everyone keeps this a dam secret. So you didn't have to mod the floor hump to fit the 4l80e?


----------



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

I got plenty of room, Im actually gonna put 1/4 shims under the engine frame mounts to get the engine up a little so I don't have to cut the frame to make room for the oil pan. Im telling you bro I dont know if its the dirty dingo slider mounts or what but If you look at the pic im all the way back on the sliders and still have room I'm gonna pull it a little more forward to give me firewall clearance, I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

Johnnyfive said:


> I got plenty of room, Im actually gonna put 1/4 shims under the engine frame mounts to get the engine up a little so I don't have to cut the frame to make room for the oil pan. Im telling you bro I dont know if its the dirty dingo slider mounts or what but If you look at the pic im all the way back on the sliders and still have room I'm gonna pull it a little more forward to give me firewall clearance, I'll post pics tomorrow.


Looks good so far keep us updated and take pictures of the transmission bracket you end up using


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

So u used the dirty dingo mounts as well as spacers and it cleared? What oil pan are u using a F body pan or not. I got s&p mounts with a F body oil pan and im not sure if it as easy as adding a 1/4 shim or not


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

Any updates?


----------

